# Temp probe for la pavoni



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Afternoon all!

I have recently acquired a millenium la pavoni, after many hours reading various thread I have decided I definately need a temp probe to ensure consistency.

Lots of the threads about this seem to be on home barista and as such are probes from America, I fancy the idea of havin the LCD screen mounted atop the sight glass with the probe attached to the back of the grouphead.

Has anyone done this on here?

Happy for any other hints and tips as this is my first throw with a lever!

Many thanks

James


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

I had a Pavoni years ago, and played around measuring, I learnt a lot. I would really enjoy another go, knowing what I know now. My tips would be:-

1. Make a shot as soon as the machine has pressure - ie too cold

2. Make a shot after the machine has been on for an hour -ie too long

3. A good shot of Espresso should be a balance between bitter and sour - good luck!


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Lcd temperature strip on the grouphead is the most important piece of kit for me. About £2. First shot is usually fairly excellent- getting a second to come through without letting the machine cool takes a lot of wet towel work.

great machine for solo coffee drinking.


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Imshould point out i usually need to pull about a full espresso cup of hot water through to get the exterior group temp to the 90deg that i seem to need to get the good stuff.


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Delfi said:


> Imshould point out i usually need to pull about a full espresso cup of hot water through to get the exterior group temp to the 90deg that i seem to need to get the good stuff.


Sweet, do you just use one of those temp strips that light up when the temps are reached then?


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

Yup

http://www.colourchanging.co.uk/thermometers/digitemp-7-level-dual-scale/90-120a-c-liquid-crystal-thermometers/prod_177.html


----------



## profondoblu (May 8, 2014)

Cheers for the link! So 90 was your sweet spot? I'm assuming the group head runs hotter than the water


----------



## Delfi (Jan 4, 2013)

It depends at what stage and for how long it's been on and how many shots pulled. 0 shots it's colder (no water has been through) 3 shots (loads of hot steam has condensed in the group) and it's very hot.


----------

